# Past master night



## MasterBulldawg (Apr 15, 2014)

Brothers, 

 I have been charged with planning my Lodge's Past Masters Night ...I have a few months to plan it but I'm looking for some new and inexpensive ideas. So if you have any please let me hear them. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 15, 2014)

MasterBulldawg said:


> Brothers,
> 
> I have been charged with planning my Lodge's Past Masters Night ...I have a few months to plan it but I'm looking for some new and inexpensive ideas. So if you have any please let me hear them.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


How many past masters are we talking about?

Get approval for a raffle.
--Past masters only may purchase a ticket. 
--20 dollars a ticket that must be purchased at lodge on a regular communication night excluding PM night.
--30 dollars a ticket that may be purchased the night of the drawing.

MUST BE PRESENT to win.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Apr 16, 2014)

We have about 15 to 20. We can't really do a raffle because of tax laws. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 16, 2014)

MasterBulldawg said:


> We have about 15 to 20. We can't really do a raffle because of tax laws.


Is there anything you can do that results in a prize being given by the sale of tickets if it is not money?

the only issue is you can't overspend.

Replace "sell tickets" to "give tickets"

It gets your stated meeting participation up, albeit subversively, and it gets the PMs out for their night.


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 16, 2016)

I was going to start a new thread but I'll just update this one.

We had our Past Masters Night last night and I think we did an amazing job. We had each of the Past Masters of our lodge and any Past Masters of other lodges that have affiliated with our lodge RSVP to our Secretary. I then took their birthdate and the year they were master and found roughly 10 facts for each of those. Our master read the list of facts from their birth year and facts from their year as master and we tried to guess who it was. If we couldn't, he then read the birthdate which pretty much gave it away. After that he read the year and the lodge. 

I think everyone that attended, I think I heard we had around 60 people, had a good time.

Picture of the Past Masters present. I think I count 19. 






I'm pretty sure we have a revolving account with a local mexican restaurant down the road. They make excellent cakes and we have one from them at every open meeting.


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 1, 2017)

And, another year has rolled around and its about time for our Past Masters night again.

Anyone got any more ideas?


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

We keep our Past Masters night strictly for the living PM of our lodge. We always do it in November, so supper is usually a big pot of homemade potato soup or beef stew. Everyone really enjoys it. After the meal, we usually have everyone tell a memorable time about their year in the east, and then the rest of us will generally have a memorable story about the other guys. Our turnout is usually about 15. We have about 20 living PMs, and some of them can't get out anymore. We always make sure to offer rides to anyone who doesn't drive. I know that's nothing super exciting, but the idea is good fellowship and to honor those who have been master of our lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 2, 2017)

relapse98 said:


> And, another year has rolled around and its about time for our Past Masters night again.
> 
> Anyone got any more ideas?


Ask them the question. What is Freemasonry, what it means to them and what it has taught them ?

We actually dont hold PMs nights at either lodge I am a member of. Perhaps because we do not have many, but also their role is as mentors and supporters and the reward for that is seeing the lodge, esp MMs succeed.

If I was going to hold one, I would ask them about things to avoid in managing the lodge, or get them to focus on educating the younger guys in some way...


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

A couple of us got irritated with the sitting WM a couple of years ago. He wanted to open it up to all MMs in the lodge. We said no, it's the annual PM's supper. That's the point. Then he wanted to open it up to all PMs (we have a few members who have been WM in other lodges but never ours). We said no, that's why there is a PM's association. He couldn't get it through his head that the whole point was a privilege for the guys who have been WM of our lodge. It's not like we serve lobster and fillet on the lodge's dime. The sitting WM usually pays for it himself, but this guy wanted to give everyone a trophy.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> A couple of us got irritated with the sitting WM a couple of years ago. He wanted to open it up to all MMs in the lodge. We said no, it's the annual PM's supper. That's the point. Then he wanted to open it up to all PMs (we have a few members who have been WM in other lodges but never ours). We said no, that's why there is a PM's association. He couldn't get it through his head that the whole point was a privilege for the guys who have been WM of our lodge. It's not like we serve lobster and fillet on the lodge's dime. The sitting WM usually pays for it himself, but this guy wanted to give everyone a trophy.



Hi Bro Joe

Did you keep this WM as a member when he left the chair and did the PMs reaction to the WMs proposed change cause disharmony?

Why do you think it's important to hold a PMs night ?


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes, he is a valued member. Nobody got "mad" at him. We just pointed out that the PM night was for PMs. There was no disharmony beyond a "dude, that's not the purpose of it." In today's world, people who haven't put in the time and effort think they are entitled to the same benefits as those who have. They aren't. There should be something set aside for those who have gone above and beyond. 

I think it's important to hold a PM's night because it is a special recognition to those who have gone above and beyond by devoting a year of their life to the lodge. If you've done the job - and done it properly - countless hours and money from your own pocket are given in service to the lodge. I guess if you belong to a tiny lodge with 20-25 members, everyone is eventually a PM. If you belong to a lodge with several hundred members, there is generally less 10% who will be living PMs at a given time. We have photos of (nearly all) our PMs dating back to 1859 hanging in the lodge for a reason. It's an honor to be elected WM, and if one night a year can be set aside to recognize that, it's important. It's a simple "Thank you" for the effort you put in.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Yes, he is a valued member. Nobody got "mad" at him. We just pointed out that the PM night was for PMs. There was no disharmony beyond a "dude, that's not the purpose of it." In today's world, people who haven't put in the time and effort think they are entitled to the same benefits as those who have. They aren't. There should be something set aside for those who have gone above and beyond.
> 
> I think it's important to hold a PM's night because it is a special recognition to those who have gone above and beyond by devoting a year of their life to the lodge. If you've done the job - and done it properly - countless hours and money from your own pocket are given in service to the lodge. I guess if you belong to a tiny lodge with 20-25 members, everyone is eventually a PM. If you belong to a lodge with several hundred members, there is generally less 10% who will be living PMs at a given time. We have photos of (nearly all) our PMs dating back to 1859 hanging in the lodge for a reason. It's an honor to be elected WM, and if one night a year can be set aside to recognize that, it's important. It's a simple "Thank you" for the effort you put in.



Many thanks for sharing your thoughts Brother.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Mar 3, 2017)

'Past Masters Night' has a different meaning here. Past Masters fill the offices at a Regular Meeting and confer a degree. I was Initiated at such a meeting. There may be a dinner before just for Past Masters or it may be for all attending.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd never seen a PM-staffed degree before California. In NM the Past Master's Night is a large celebration in which the Lodges honour their PMs.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 3, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Yes, he is a valued member. Nobody got "mad" at him. We just pointed out that the PM night was for PMs. There was no disharmony beyond a "dude, that's not the purpose of it." In today's world, people who haven't put in the time and effort think they are entitled to the same benefits as those who have. They aren't. There should be something set aside for those who have gone above and beyond.
> 
> I think it's important to hold a PM's night because it is a special recognition to those who have gone above and beyond by devoting a year of their life to the lodge. If you've done the job - and done it properly - countless hours and money from your own pocket are given in service to the lodge. I guess if you belong to a tiny lodge with 20-25 members, everyone is eventually a PM. If you belong to a lodge with several hundred members, there is generally less 10% who will be living PMs at a given time. We have photos of (nearly all) our PMs dating back to 1859 hanging in the lodge for a reason. It's an honor to be elected WM, and if one night a year can be set aside to recognize that, it's important. It's a simple "Thank you" for the effort you put in.


So the PM night for your lodge...only PMs are allowed?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2017)

A PM night here is when installed officers ( including WM)  vacate their chairs in favour of PMs, and they generally do a live (as opposed to demonstration) degree.


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So the PM night for your lodge...only PMs are allowed?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yes. We have a supper one night a year where only the living Past Masters of Greeneville Lodge No. 3 are invited. Well, technically that's not true. It's the Past Masters, the sitting WM, SW, and JW. 

In Tennessee, you are considered a Past Master once you have been elected, installed, and served a minimum of six months as the Worshipful Master of a lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Yes. We have a supper one night a year where only the living Past Masters of Greeneville Lodge No. 3 are invited. Well, technically that's not true. It's the Past Masters, the sitting WM, SW, and JW.
> 
> In Tennessee, you are considered a Past Master once you have been elected, installed, and served a minimum of six months as the Worshipful Master of a lodge.



Interesting. Different. 
Does it take place on the regular night that the lodge meets ?


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 4, 2017)

No. It's usually in November on a night when nothing else is going on. It's always between the Nov. stated meeting and the Dec. stated meeting when we have the election of officers for the following year. That's why the sitting SW and JW are there. That gives the guys who are moving up a chance to ask questions and hear stories from the ones who have done the job. 

If you've ever been WM and done the job the way it should be done, there is a whole lot more to it than showing up to preside over reading the mail and doing some ritual work from time to time.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 4, 2017)

In OR amd NM everyone is invited and we honor the PMs.  Getting all the PMs together with no one else isnt really honoring them, its just them getting together to BS with eachother, but thats just my take. And getting to gether to BS is always a good thing

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> No. It's usually in November on a night when nothing else is going on. It's always between the Nov. stated meeting and the Dec. stated meeting when we have the election of officers for the following year. That's why the sitting SW and JW are there. That gives the guys who are moving up a chance to ask questions and hear stories from the ones who have done the job.
> 
> If you've ever been WM and done the job the way it should be done, there is a whole lot more to it than showing up to preside over reading the mail and doing some ritual work from time to time.


Your "Past Masters' Night" and ours are completely different.

Is the lodge opened or is it just a dinner ?

And do you have "Masters Groups" which are groups of WM local to each other who visit each other's lodges and generally mutually support and promote ? Back in the day, they often had a name and even a banner (logo, but sometimes in some places an actual banner) and be annually formed by SWS.  We still get see 5-15 PMS turn up on occasion and them announced by their Masters' Group name and year.. but they'll be formed the 1970s/80s/90s... they don't seem to get formed now days..


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 4, 2017)

No, the lodge isn't open. More often than not, nobody even ventures into the lodge room. It's just supper and a get together in the dinning hall. 
What we do isn't anything official as far as state guidelines. It's just our lodge's tradition. The intent isn't really to "recognize" or "honor" the PMs of the lodge; it's just to provide a special meal, which isn't even fancy, for those who have served a term in the east. In today's homogenized world where everyone in entitled and gets a trophy, it's a simple way to have something exclusive for those who have the shared experience of presiding over the lodge for a year.

We don't have any Masters Groups where WMs officially get together (at least in my part of the state). It's just sort of understood that if you are a WM, one of your responsibilities is to visit and be an ambassador for your lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> In Tennessee, you are considered a Past Master once you have been elected, installed, and served a minimum of six months as the Worshipful Master of a lodge.


Here in Kentucky you can join the Past Master Association the day you are installed as WM.


Ripcord22A said:


> In OR amd NM everyone is invited and we honor the PMs.


Same here.


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 5, 2017)

You can join the Past Master's Association the day your are installed here, too, and there is also the virtual Past Master degree in the York Rite. But to officially have the title Past Master, wear the pin thereof, and have the recognition, you have to actually preside for six months.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> But to officially have the title Past Master, wear the pin thereof, and have the recognition, you have to actually preside for six months.


Now this I am not sure about here. Will check into it.


----------

